# fish and ricecakes



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

tempted to do the fish and ricecake diet because its funny and simple to do.

what are the bad points about doing this and what would be better?

would diet put you into ketosis or would the ricecakes be to many carbs?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought this was thunderstruck starting this... 

Edit: On second thoughts you look like you could do with doing a bulk rather than the above...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

SouthPaw said:


> I thought this was thunderstruck starting this...
> 
> Edit: On second thoughts you look like you could do with doing a bulk rather than the above...


Yeah I do but I'm tempted to do the oposite to see what's underneth anyway, then go on a massive bulk straight after. It's not like you can die from cutting, mind that is an old picture, I've put on half a stone since


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

What do I think of it? Almost as idiotic as this guy:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Fish and rice cakes diet has no fats (depending on the type of fish and how its cooked). No fats would lower you testosterone levels and your energy would be zero. Low test would lead to lost muscle, low energy would lead to less or no training which would lead to lost muscle. Fish and rice cakes would drive you mad after a few days, I remember the guy in the video said he was a mess whilst on the diet. All that being said If you did do it I would be interested to see what exacly happened. Go for it.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Mate you might as well bulk now then cut in the summer, are you not wanting to get bigger like most of this board..?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What are you 6 foods that work???

I admire the guys dedication but a diet of only 6 foods would send you nuts, I can only assume this is his precontest diet and not what he eats year round.

If I could only eat 6 foods I would go with,

chicken fillets, tuns, eggs, oats, broccoli and brown rice. OH MY GOD Im turning into Mike. Pizza and ice cream would be numbers 7 & 8.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Did someone say fish and a rice caaaaaaaake??


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

So tempted to do that on jan 1st for 4 weeks?

8 o'clock in the morning i'll have fish and a rice cake, at 10 o'clock i'll have fish, at 12 o'clock i'll have.....fish and a rice cake, at 2 o'clock i'll have......fish, at 4 o'clock just before i train i'll have..... fish and a rice cake, i'll train....i'll have me fish, come home have some more fish with a rice cake then have some more fish before i go to bed.

will i die?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

do it man

good luck lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think u should go on the steak and chips diet


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

just bulk and stop been a girl! put some serious mass on then use the rice cake fish diet!

Need to get the quality muscle mass before doing finishing diets!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> So tempted to do that on jan 1st for 4 weeks?
> 
> 8 o'clock in the morning i'll have fish and a rice cake, at 10 o'clock i'll have fish, at 12 o'clock i'll have.....fish and a rice cake, at 2 o'clock i'll have......fish, at 4 o'clock just before i train i'll have..... fish and a rice cake, i'll train....i'll have me fish, come home have some more fish with a rice cake then have some more fish before i go to bed.
> 
> will i die?


well he survived .....just


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Thunderstruck said:


> Did someone say fish and a rice caaaaaaaake??


i did the same but instead rice cake had cucumber  just thinking why you didnt boil fish in the water?, i thought frying it on the pan even with no oil still would have some salt while boiling in water it would reduce it; just the thought


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Why just fish and rice cakes, don't get it?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

fitness said:


> i did the same but instead rice cake had cucumber  just thinking why you didnt boil fish in the water?, i thought frying it on the pan even with no oil still would have some salt while boiling in water it would reduce it; just the thought


I cook my fish in extrra virgin olive oil per comp all the up the to 2 days out, same as my all my meats.


----------

